# The Perfect Game...



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

So sifting through different 40k sites you see topics on topics about how the rules are terrible, I hate them, that unit sucks, OMG said army is so broken, why did they make that stupid rule, etc. However, I don't see a lot of those about warhammer fantasy. Usually complaints are about a specific unit but general game grumblings seem pretty small. So is that because people just don't care, or is it because fantasy is fundamentally a great game with very few issues? Also do you have any grumblings about fantasy and what would you like to see changed.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Fantasy has all the same pitfalls that 40K enjoys.

Every new army is lauded as the 'cheesiest' yet. Every special character is broken. Every unit has it's 'fatal' flaw that makes it unusable. Using a common army build makes one a bad sport and a cheese-monger. Shooting is overpowered. Combat is overpowered. Magic is overpowered. Anything other than a 'standard' stat-line is overpowered. My way is always right and you'll be wrong until you fall under my banner kinda schitt.

Warhammer Fantasy has it all!

When someone tells you that one game is better than the other, they may be right, from their perspective. But without going through all the same experiences as they have... the same army build and painting sessions, the same limit on cash to finance the army, the same meta-game locally, the same players with the same armies, etc... how is one to know? The rules system/game mechanic for both games is overseen by the same group, and often designed in part by the same people. I haven't yet been able to find one truly better than the other. I'd say that WHFB is the better of the two, but the local situation is proving me false. The only confirmed thieves and cheaters locally are adult WHFB players who won't touch 40K... and for that I'm glad.

You'll have to make that determination for yourself, if you find it worth making.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow Hespithe that sounded really negative and cynical about both games. I didn't mean this to be a general discussion about both games but more about how happy are you with the rules of warhammer fantasy. On that note, I agree with you wholehearted about your statements in terms of the games in general, but that is a topic and probably has been debated to death.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

My appologies... I didn't mean to be so negative. I was trying to point out that the same negatives that one finds in one game would also be found in the other. Both the players, and the armies, have very much in common.

I like both games enough to have multiple armies for both, so obviously I tend to look toward the good aspects of the game more so than the negative. But as usually tends to be the case, the negatives are what will be debated most passionately.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

a Bretonnian charge result no loses


----------

